# O&w Bracelets



## MTB (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi I'm new to the forum, having recently purchased an M1 from Roy (after much research!). I'm extremely pleased with my M1 but still got a bit of a doubt as to if I should have gone for the M4 (is it me or does the M4 look toooo much like a sub?). Any thoughts and....if the Mr Wajs started by producing/selling stainless steel bracelets for watches back in the 50's, how come )&W don't produced a branded bracelet...just a thought.

MTB


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

MTB said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum, having recently purchased an M1 from Roy (after much research!). I'm extremely pleased with my M1 but still got a bit of a doubt as to if I should have gone for the M4 (is it me or does the M4 look toooo much like a sub?). Any thoughts and....if the Mr Wajs started by producing/selling stainless steel bracelets for watches back in the 50's, how come )&W don't produced a branded bracelet...just a thought.
> 
> MTB


Hi, welcome to the forum









I imagine that O&W avoid making their own bracelets on the basis of cost. Not producing expensive wooden boxes and fancy packaging also helps. I think that it is the ethos of the company.

Some people think that all of the M-series divers are Sub clones. I think that some are more than others; the M-5 being quite far removed. I'd like to see O&W make divers in the vintage style harking back to the Caribbean. However, echoes of the past can be seen (or is it heard?







) in the dial and hands of the Cougar I and II divers, and also in the ID 3077 diver, which I believe is actually larger than the M series watches.

cheers

Dave


----------



## MTB (Nov 6, 2006)

DaveE said:


> MTB said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I'm new to the forum, having recently purchased an M1 from Roy (after much research!). I'm extremely pleased with my M1 but still got a bit of a doubt as to if I should have gone for the M4 (is it me or does the M4 look toooo much like a sub?). Any thoughts and....if the Mr Wajs started by producing/selling stainless steel bracelets for watches back in the 50's, how come )&W don't produced a branded bracelet...just a thought.
> ...


Hi, Thanks for the welcome

I was begining to think I'd broken some unwritten law of the O&W forum that only those that have touched the hem of Roy's carment may comment







!!! and that I had been cast into the depths of watch oblivion









I spent weeks researching for a new watch (a birthday promise from my wife) and some how, thankfully, found the Wajs site and from there to RLT. What a find on both counts! I really appreciate the history, design and commitment behind O&W and the knowledge and service offered by Roy (do I get a free sample?). As for the watch, it has created a lot of interest from family and friends and has set me off on what my wife is calling 'another geeky obsession'...what does she know. As with you I'm now hoping for a relaunch of the Caribbean.

Cheers

Michael


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I was begining to think I'd broken some unwritten law of the O&W forum that only those that have touched the hem of Roy's carment may comment biggrin.gif !!! and that I had been cast into the depths of watch oblivion blink.gif



















Roy only lets us touch the hems of his skirts on alternate Saturdays









Welcome to the forum


----------



## MTB (Nov 6, 2006)

jasonm said:


> > I was begining to think I'd broken some unwritten law of the O&W forum that only those that have touched the hem of Roy's carment may comment biggrin.gif !!! and that I had been cast into the depths of watch oblivion blink.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for welcome

I think I may have a problem...clickable smiles are comming up as text...help

and..whats this about Roy and skirts.... I think we should be told!

Michael


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

DaveE said:


> I'd like to see O&W make divers in the vintage style harking back to the Caribbean. However, echoes of the past can be seen (or is it heard?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to see all the M series use the ID case. The M1 in particular


----------



## MTB (Nov 6, 2006)

bluejay said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see O&W make divers in the vintage style harking back to the Caribbean. However, echoes of the past can be seen (or is it heard?
> ...


Excuse ignorance ( I am new!)...what's an ID case?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

An ID case is the one used for the ID3077 series watches.



MTB said:


> and..whats this about Roy and skirts.... I think we should be told!
> 
> Michael


----------



## MTB (Nov 6, 2006)

Roy said:


> An ID case is the one used for the ID3077 series watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the ID info Roy...as for the skirt, well.........

Michael


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Please... no jokes about kissing Roy's ring....


----------

